# CSB Illustrated Study Bible Nov. 2018



## Ask Mr. Religion (Nov 5, 2018)

_CSB Illustrated Study Bible_ is being released this month.

https://www.biblegateway.com/blog/2018/11/discover-the-csb-baker-illustrated-study-bible/

From the publisher:
http://bakerpublishinggroup.com/books/csb-baker-illustrated-study-bible-hardcover/380560

See excerpts:
http://cdn.bakerpublishinggroup.com...es/files/Excerpt_9780801076176.pdf?1537797853

See samples:
http://cdn.bakerpublishinggroup.com...es/files/Sampler_9780801017001.pdf?1534159350

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

